# HELP how i adjust mavic qrm bearings Aksium wheels ?



## naxoshol (Jan 12, 2008)

hello my first post here.

how i adjust the qrm bearings with out breaking my shiny new wheels; there is a bit of give at present. should they be tightened when locked in the frame or out ? both sides at the same time . I don't wanna bust the hubs so if any one can give me some guidance that would be great.
James

:mad2:


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Anybody? Well here goes. Bearing tension is checked with the wheels clamped in the frame or fork. Out of the box, Mavic's bearing adjustment is usually good. An "unclamped" wheel sitting on your workbench may likely have a bit of give when properly adjusted. 
That being said, adjustments are done easiest out of the frame.
PM'd more info.


----------



## naxoshol (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks very much for your reply, looked at the wheels again there is no play in the axle when out of the frame so i guess its just normal flex. But the flex seems a bit excessive to me. When the time comes to re true the wheel maybe be some extra tension will eliminate some of the flex? 

So far only used the wheels to get to work but for me they feel so much better than the alex rims that came with the trek originally. A good upgrade. i think. Next upgrade a new headset.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Different issues*



naxoshol said:


> Thanks very much for your reply, looked at the wheels again there is no play in the axle when out of the frame so i guess its just normal flex. But the flex seems a bit excessive to me. When the time comes to re true the wheel maybe be some extra tension will eliminate some of the flex?


Flex and bearing adjustment are two very different issues. If you wiggle the rim and don't feel any "clunk clunk" as you push them back and forth, then your bearings are not loose and are not part of the issue. Unless your spokes are noticeably slack now, adding tension will not stiffen the wheel to lateral flex. Lateral flex is controled by the number of spokes, the bracing angle, the stiffness of the rim, and of course how much load is applied. The only thing you can control on an existing wheel is how much side load you apply. Smooth riders care a lot less about wheel flex.


----------



## naxoshol (Jan 12, 2008)

*logical !!*

Thanks for your interesting response Kerry Irons, the spokes are not loose at all so i think i may have expected the new wheels to be a tad less flexible. So i guess they ok for now and i will check the spoke tension and axle after each ride. Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------

